# FS; Black / Natural Beige Quartz Sand



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

I have new black or natural beige color quartz sand in 20 lbs bags. Good for fresh or salt water tanks. No effect on PH. 
Great for stingrays and great for biological beneficial bacterial growth. $20 a bag, 3bags for $50, or 5bags for $80.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpy....bumpy...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Digger said:


> $20 a bag, 3bags for $50, or 5bags for $100.


Good deal, but are you sure you mean that buying 5 bags will cost more per bag than 3 bags?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Good deal, but are you sure you mean that buying 5 bags will cost more per bag than 3 bags?


I was thinking the same thing. It would be the same price to get 6 bags as it would 5 bags. I am sure it is just an oversight.


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

oops! his mistake! 5 for $80



sunshine_1965 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It would be the same price to get 6 bags as it would 5 bags. I am sure it is just an oversight.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

thx, that what i meant



killifishkerry said:


> oops! his mistake! 5 for $80


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

many Lbs sold. get it while u can...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

weekend bump


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Is this Spectraquartz or something else?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They appear to be the same thing.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

still got some left...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pm on the way.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

pm sent... 3 bags of black quartz need.


----------

